# Sat Huron Cranberry area



## sdb69 (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a late start. Started trolling dipsy divers w spoons and cranks about 11am Sat at about the 26/27 lines going w waves behind. Took a while to get the fish to start. Stopped about 4pm w 11. Tried last 1hr for last needed of 2 man ticket but lost 2 in the waves as it kept getting bouncier so decided to call it. 1 flat lined rod w 2oz weight out 120 and a small bandit bomber clear caramel colored crank caught 3 and lost 2. Same crank on a dipsy set at 3 out 85’ caught the most. Blue chrome spoon on dipsy 3 setting out 85’ caught 2 early in the day then nothing. Warm day and was ok with waves following. Heading into waves was a completely different world so we did that only once when going back to start over the same line we started on. We’re a lot of boats out there.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

A buddy and I fished out of Huron on Saturday as well. We started fishing around the 28.5/32.5 line going S to NNE. My buddy has fished with me before but is still learning some of the tricks of the trade. So we put out the two dipsy rods and he wanted to help set the board rods which were all ready to go with bandits. We set the outside board rods unassisted and then we planned on the inside board rods having 2oz. added. So he lets 20 feet of line out and apparently engaged the reel. While holding the rod and looking for the snap weight a steelhead comes up and smashes the bandit. Fortunately he held on to the rod and the jumping show started right behind the boat. He had no idea what was going on. Had never seen a steelhead before. He did a great job fighting the fish and we got it to the net. What a way to start a great, fun day. After the high fives and laughter we did manage a limit of walleye. Dipsys with spoons 1 setting 60-65 back and 3 setting 90-95 took fish and 2oz. out a total of 120 was best on the bandits. A beautiful day on the lake.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

That's a nice chrome your buddy got by accident Travis! Good report.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

WOW, NICE STEEL. Imagine hooking that in a couple weeks in the River with a strong current and 6lb. line. She's a screamer.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

I went out of Cranberry Creek on Sunday. It was quite bumpy. So bumpy I was just going to turn back but decided to chill a bit and drift a bouncer (at about 1.4 mph!) Finally caught one and decided to drift awhile longer. I found I had drifted quite far from home (6 miles north of Cranberry) and decided to troll back. Trolling south into 2-3’ footers proved difficult at best. Nothing for awhile.
Then the fun started. The dowrigger fired (25’ over 43’ fow” with a purple and white harness with purple and pink blade). Then the Dipsey (set at 1, 60’ with scorpion spoon - tangerine). Just started working the area and in less than hour six were in the boat - all 21”-24”. A coconut candy bandit flatlined at 110” and also at 60’ with a two oz snap weight. Bites were mostly around 2 mph while going uphill after the boat surged when clearing a big wave. The conditions made the speed vary from 1.2 to 3 mph. A frustrating day got fun fast. Took about an hour and a half to cover the six miles back to Cranberry. Released 2 shorts, and 15”er. 4 white perch being the only unwanteds. Lesson learned: Listen when everyone says “find a pod and work it!” Also, I wonder if on slow, flat days, paying more attention to making boat speed and direction more erratic might pay off. I’m often kind of lazy and set the speed and the auto pilot and just take what bites — which over the last month or so hasn’t been much!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I can't remember the last time I trolled in a straight line for walleye? But yes just about anybody will tell you s turns or zigzagging,try bumping the throttle every once in awhile hit about 4 miles an hour and then back out of it that'll do the same thing as your wave surges we're doing. I have a friend that holds one rod while he's trolling and he pumps it back and forth and sometimes that rod gets most of the fish. And I also believe that it's more productive certain times of the year than others. But it sounds like you stuck it out and it was worth it never give up keep trying different methods and lures. Good report! I think I'm going to run out to Cleveland in a few minutes and do some pre-fishing for the brawl and see if the fish have moved in any closer yet


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice report, going to perch fish around Cranberry this afternoon, let you all know how we do. Lot of eyes in the freezer, waiting for the brawl. Wife loves gold nugget perch.


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

Just to let you all know, we marked alot of fish, 2 ,8 in.perch couple short walleye was all we caught 3 hrs. Talked to a number of trollers, they said it was very slow, lots of marks, not many takers. Better days ahead


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Saturday, 2 guys out of Cranberry, first 2 hours not a bite, next 2 hours caught 17 and missed 3, we were fishing under them, Purple flash #11 flicker minnows 60' back unassisted was best program, also caught fish on humble bee with black stripes and taco salad, 2 mph, water temp 66, visibility 2'


----------



## Taylor6400 (Jul 29, 2018)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Saturday, 2 guys out of Cranberry, first 2 hours not a bite, next 2 hours caught 17 and missed 3, we were fishing under them, Purple flash #11 flicker minnows 60' back unassisted was best program, also caught fish on humble bee with black stripes and taco salad, 2 mph, water temp 66, visibility 2'


You caught today 10/3? We struggled. What was depth? It was an odd day. We caught on everything from bandits at 60 un assisted to shallows behind a dipsy but couldn’t figure out a consistent program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

i hear you.tried the 2oz weighted deep program with p-10,s,bandits,reef runners,etc.. switched to unassisted for a while and then back to weighted.100/20,90/30 ,80/40 w 2oz were the only leads to produce. MARKS WERE GOOD EVERYWHERE,bites were quick and sporadic and straight line driving produced nothing.constant turns,s,ss ,figure 8,s were best ,but lots of work.drive straight and throwbacks only.bigger fish came on turns,nothing over 5lbs, but nice grade(3-5)but few and far between. needed to stay late to limit,but left one fish short because of a lack of patience.only one set up produced more than one fish,NO PATTERN AT ALL.perch colors seemed best,couldn,t get a sniff on blue/chrome.only a few trash fish,BUT LOTS OF SEAWEED.constantly pulling lines in to clean off debris.did manage to get a sunburn though.website will not let me upload photos,sorry


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

3 fish 3 different colors...taco salad, ib frozen, and a pink headed wonderbread type color.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I fished with my good friend Bob Saturday, we went 10 for 15. Lost a couple really big fish right at the boat. Had a pretty good group of fish north east of the dump in the morning, but it was just to rough to turn and run back through them, so we would have to pick up , run back west reset everything and come back through them. Had a couple doubles. Spoons and bandits, but our bandit bite really died after 10. 100 and 120 with 2oz, and spoons 3 setting 80 to 90. Like already said the weeds were very bad, had to be checking for them all the time. Still had a great time, and can’t wait to do it again.


----------



## Walleyebro (Oct 1, 2020)

Havent been out since first of september. Planning on going the tenth. Would be glad to hear some advice from some of u guys


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

nightranger said:


> i hear you.tried the 2oz weighted deep program with p-10,s,bandits,reef runners,etc.. switched to unassisted for a while and then back to weighted.100/20,90/30 ,80/40 w 2oz were the only leads to produce. MARKS WERE GOOD EVERYWHERE,bites were quick and sporadic and straight line driving produced nothing.constant turns,s,ss ,figure 8,s were best ,but lots of work.drive straight and throwbacks only.bigger fish came on turns,nothing over 5lbs, but nice grade(3-5)but few and far between. needed to stay late to limit,but left one fish short because of a lack of patience.only one set up produced more than one fish,NO PATTERN AT ALL.perch colors seemed best,couldn,t get a sniff on blue/chrome.only a few trash fish,BUT LOTS OF SEAWEED.constantly pulling lines in to clean off debris.did manage to get a sunburn though.website will not let me upload photos,sorry


Weeds? Where are the weeds coming from. are there bib weed beds in the westen basin or are those coming from lake St Clair?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Long thin blades can get rolled up into mats and bales that will foul up not only lures but foul even big boards. We call them spaghetti weeds and they do come from the lake and are uprooted or broken off by rough waves. They are picked up by the line on the surface and track down the lures or Dipsys. Makes checking lures regularly a must ( not fun)!!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Walleyebro said:


> Havent been out since first of september. Planning on going the tenth. Would be glad to hear some advice from some of u guys


 hey bro ,make sure you take your bandits, smithwick's ,bomber long a's husky jerks,deep and shallow divers you're 1 oz 2 oz and 3 oz snap-on assist weights your large dypsies small dipsies in Black of course, your jet diver 30s and 40s, and your spoons Michigan stingers and magnums as both have produced real well lately some days they prefer one or the other size, lots of Pinks purples blues copper backed generally a few silverback watermelons Orange crush etc, and you might want to bring some worm harnesses and harness spoons as they will double the catch of an ordinary spoon at times and of course your dipsy rods your long line rods and just in case couple casting rods, and of courseyour weight forward spinners hair jigs boot tail search baits and such! Pull out a map of the lake close your eyes and put your finger on a spot and just hope it's on the American side and go there you can't lose there's 8 million of those toothy critters below you just waiting to smash a bait! Keep your speeds between 1.8to 3mph, what could go wrong? Oh yeah and don't troll in a straight line s turns , figure 8,and zigzags, hit the gas every once in awhile and then let off that's about the best advice a guy could give you, good luck out there make sure you post your results !


----------



## Walleyebro (Oct 1, 2020)

Eyegagger said:


> hey bro ,make sure you take your bandits, smithwick's ,bomber long a's husky jerks,deep and shallow divers you're 1 oz 2 oz and 3 oz snap-on assist weights your large dypsies small dipsies in Black of course, your jet diver 30s and 40s, and your spoons Michigan stingers and magnums as both have produced real well lately some days they prefer one or the other size, lots of Pinks purples blues copper backed generally a few silverback watermelons Orange crush etc, and you might want to bring some worm harnesses and harness spoons as they will double the catch of an ordinary spoon at times and of course your dipsy rods your long line rods and just in case couple casting rods, and of courseyour weight forward spinners hair jigs boot tail search baits and such! Pull out a map of the lake close your eyes and put your finger on a spot and just hope it's on the American side and go there you can't lose there's 8 million of those toothy critters below you just waiting to smash a bait! Keep your speeds between 1.8to 3mph, what could go wrong? Oh yeah and don't troll in a straight line s turns , figure 8,and zigzags, hit the gas every once in awhile and then let off that's about the best advice a guy could give you, good luck out there make sure you post your results !


Not sure i have all that stuff lol but we will try it


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jun 24, 2013)

Eyegagger said:


> hey bro ,make sure you take your bandits, smithwick's ,bomber long a's husky jerks,deep and shallow divers you're 1 oz 2 oz and 3 oz snap-on assist weights your large dypsies small dipsies in Black of course, your jet diver 30s and 40s, and your spoons Michigan stingers and magnums as both have produced real well lately some days they prefer one or the other size, lots of Pinks purples blues copper backed generally a few silverback watermelons Orange crush etc, and you might want to bring some worm harnesses and harness spoons as they will double the catch of an ordinary spoon at times and of course your dipsy rods your long line rods and just in case couple casting rods, and of courseyour weight forward spinners hair jigs boot tail search baits and such! Pull out a map of the lake close your eyes and put your finger on a spot and just hope it's on the American side and go there you can't lose there's 8 million of those toothy critters below you just waiting to smash a bait! Keep your speeds between 1.8to 3mph, what could go wrong? Oh yeah and don't troll in a straight line s turns , figure 8,and zigzags, hit the gas every once in awhile and then let off that's about the best advice a guy could give you, good luck out there make sure you post your results !


What about shiver minnows or is that covered by "and such "?


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

and such was really referring to the boot tail search baits jigs and other lures of the same style. And I don't have any shiver minnows who makes those you have a picture of one? Are they a jig orh Are they crankbaits? I was only referring to lures that I have in my arsenal and have been productive for me in the past 25 years that I have fished the lake. here's a couple pics of some other hot colors that have been doing well lately for me might have to get me some shiver minnows though?
View attachment 456708
View attachment 456709


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

and such was really referring to the boot tail search baits jigs and other lures of the same style. And I don't have any shiver minnows who makes those you have a picture of one? Are they crankbaits? I was only referring to lures that I have in my arsenal and have been productive for me in the past 25 years that I have fished the lake. These pics are of some lures and colors that have been really hot this year for me. can you fish shiver minnows in 65 70 ft of water?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Eyegagger, I was hoping to see a bit more variety. Looks like you maybe holding back some of the "hot" baits that work for you. 

I am going to give it a shot tomorrow out of Huron. Hopefully I can find a few.....


----------

